# 2nd Cycle Test E only (started Feb.1 2014)



## wrees (Feb 1, 2014)

Current Stats-
26yrs
185 lbs 
10-12% bf

Goal: id like to be able to stay at 200lbs off cycle. I feel like this will be achievable since I didn't have much trouble at all staying at 190lbs between cycles.

Cycle History- 
Ran test cyp 400 deca 200 per week
Went from 178-195lbs
Bounce between 185-190 now

Current Cycle-
A.)Test E @ 600mg week pinning 28.5units daily.
B.)Aromasin @ 12.5mg every other day
C.)HCG- during last half of cycle at 250iu 2x week
PCT- standard clomid or tamoxifen pct

Arnold Style Volume Routine

I'm not even close to this yet but I'm working twords it. Right now I'm only doing 3 different exercises per muscle group, but I will add other things in as I progress.
Monday, Wednesday, Friday
Chest:
Bench press – 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Flat bench flies – 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Incline bench press – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Cable crossovers – 6 sets, 10-12 reps
Dips – 5 sets, to failure
Dumbbell pullovers – 5 sets, 10-12 reps
Back:
Front wide-grip chin-ups – 6 sets, to failure
T-bar rows – 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Seated pulley rows – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
One-arm dumbbell rows – 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Straight-leg deadlifts – 6 sets, 15 reps
Legs:
Squats – 6 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg presses – 6 sets, 8-12 reps
Leg extensions – 6 sets, 12-15 reps
Leg curls – 6 sets, 10-12 reps
Barbell lunges – 5 sets, 15 reps
Calves:
Standing calf raises -10 sets, 10 reps
Seated calf raises – 8 sets, 15 reps
One-legged calf raises (holding dumbbells) – 6 sets,12 reps
Forearms:
Wrist curls (forearms on knees) – 4 sets, 10 reps
Reverse barbell curls – 4 sets, 8 reps
Wright roller machine – to failure
Abs:
Nonstop instinct training for 30 minutes
Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday

Biceps:
Barbell curls – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Seated dumbbell curls – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Dumbbell concentration curls – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Triceps:
Close-grip bench presses (for the all three heads) – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Pushdowns (exterior head) – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Barbell French presses (interior head) – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
One-arm dumbbell triceps extensions (exterior head) – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Shoulders:
Seated barbell presses – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Lateral raises (standing) – 6 sets, 6-10 reps
Rear-delt lateral raises – 5 sets, 6-10 reps
Cable lateral raises – 5 sets, 10-12 reps
Calves and Forearms:
Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday Abs:
Same as Monday, Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2014)

Keep us posted man


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 2, 2014)

I have always perfered long esters like "E",  just me, I think everyone responds a little different.  I have always made solid gains and for me the "Feeling" and "Mood" including sex drive has kept me coming back for years!  @ 600mg weekly.  age 47


----------



## wrees (Feb 7, 2014)

So far so good. Pinning every 3.5 days. My only complaint is the pin site pain...it's been horrible in the morning...so bad I can't use the affected body part at all! I also feel like the test has kicked in already but I know it's to early so maybe it's just the plecibo effect. I'm at about 189lbs.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 7, 2014)

wrees said:


> ...so bad I can't use the affected body part at all! .....



Wat size pin u using? 25G- 5/8' shld b good enuff for glutes pin


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 7, 2014)

wrees said:


> So far so good. Pinning every 3.5 days. My only complaint is the pin site pain...it's been horrible in the morning...so bad I can't use the affected body part at all! I also feel like the test has kicked in already but I know it's to early so maybe it's just the plecibo effect. I'm at about 189lbs.



Get ya some slin pins and pin everyday. You won't feel anything and this completely eliminates sides for me as well.


----------



## wrees (Feb 7, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Get ya some slin pins and pin everyday. You won't feel anything and this completely eliminates sides for me as well.



I agree 100%. In my minuscule experience I have already learned pinning frequency makes a big difference. I believe it was the volume that caused all the pain. I was using a slin pin, warmed the vial, and went slow, so it had to be the volume. Anyways I'm convinced I'm feeling the effects already. So far so good. 190lbs


----------



## kubes (Feb 8, 2014)

wrees said:


> I agree 100%. In my minuscule experience I have already learned pinning frequency makes a big difference. I believe it was the volume that caused all the pain. I was using a slin pin, warmed the vial, and went slow, so it had to be the volume. Anyways I'm convinced I'm feeling the effects already. So far so good. 190lbs



Are you back loading the slin pin so you do not dull it. Why aren't you running an ai during your cycle instead of tamox. Tamox would be better used in pct with Clomid IMO


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 8, 2014)

Running an AI is a must for me.  How many weeks are you running this?


----------



## wrees (Feb 9, 2014)

I am running this cycle for prob 10-12 weeks. I am using tamox this time cause I want to see how it works for me during cycle, instead of an AI. During my last cycle I used an AI and as soon as I had started it my gains stopped. I also had a lot of joint pain after coming off cycle. I've been reading and still wondering....is it better to use an AI and kill ur estrogen, or is it better to let ur estrogen levels increase along with your test levels and then just block the receptor sites?? Ive read so many different opinions I figured I would just try it for myself and see how it went. I have an AI on hand if needed.


----------



## wrees (Feb 9, 2014)

Nolvadex in Bodybuilding Using Tamoxifen on an Anabolic Steroid Cycle | Bodybuilding News EliteFitness.com


----------



## kubes (Feb 10, 2014)

wrees said:


> I am running this cycle for prob 10-12 weeks. I am using tamox this time cause I want to see how it works for me during cycle, instead of an AI. During my last cycle I used an AI and as soon as I had started it my gains stopped. I also had a lot of joint pain after coming off cycle. I've been reading and still wondering....is it better to use an AI and kill ur estrogen, or is it better to let ur estrogen levels increase along with your test levels and then just block the receptor sites?? Ive read so many different opinions I figured I would just try it for myself and see how it went. I have an AI on hand if needed.



Using an ai isn't going to kill your estrogen with a standard dose at most it will drop your estrogen 50-60 %. Can you run labs to see what's going on? That will be the only way to take the guessing out of this


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 10, 2014)

As for the pain, what mg is your test? 250, 300?  I'm not sure the volume is the issue.  You shouldn't be in the amount of pain you're describing.  If it negatively affects the way you train, it's not worth it IMO.  Maybe that's not the case.


----------



## wrees (Feb 10, 2014)

frizzlefry said:


> As for the pain, what mg is your test? 250, 300?  I'm not sure the volume is the issue.  You shouldn't be in the amount of pain you're describing.  If it negatively affects the way you train, it's not worth it IMO.  Maybe that's not the case.



The test is 300/ml. I've done 1ml in each glute (was going to pin once per week with a 1200mg week 1 loading dose but after the first ml in each glute i decided not to do the loading dose) then i was going to switch to every 3.5 days so i tried .5ml in each shoulder...the next day I woke up suffering and unable to do anything with my arms. I then decided I would try pining about 28.5 units  every day. Last night I tried the 28.5units in my quad. It wasnt as bad but I'd say it was still enough to keep me from doing legs the next day. I could push through the pain but I'm not sure if that is a good idea of not?? I'm really thinking about switching compounds or something. I'm going to continue with the every day pinning for now. Advice?


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 10, 2014)

wrees said:


> The test is 300/ml. I've done 1ml in each glute (was going to pin once per week with a 1200mg week 1 loading dose but after the first ml in each glute i decided not to do the loading dose) then i was going to switch to every 3.5 days so i tried .5ml in each shoulder...the next day I woke up suffering and unable to do anything with my arms. I then decided I would try pining about 28.5 units  every day. Last night I tried the 28.5units in my quad. It wasnt as bad but I'd say it was still enough to keep me from doing legs the next day. I could push through the pain but I'm not sure if that is a good idea of not?? I'm really thinking about switching compounds or something. I'm going to continue with the every day pinning for now. Advice?



PM me brudda.   I'll get you straightened out or get you to someone who can.  Something is definitely wrong, I think.  No way you should be having pain like this.  Did you have this issue on your first cycle?


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 11, 2014)

After reading your posts I am thinking its the oil or what ever else is in  the base.  Might consider manufacturer, who where came from.  I seldom have issues with 300 mg test e or eq 300 or deca 300, only some temp. muscle soreness


----------



## wrees (Feb 11, 2014)

I had some soreness during my first cycle but not as bad. Must be the gear from what you guys are saying. Going to pin every day and see how it goes.


----------



## wrees (Feb 11, 2014)

Did my 28.5 units in the glute. Not bad at all. We will see how it feels tomorrow. I'm hoping maybe my quad and shoulders hurt so bad because I've never pined in them before.


----------



## wrees (Feb 11, 2014)

.


----------



## wrees (Feb 11, 2014)

.


----------



## wrees (Feb 11, 2014)

Did my daily 28.5units in the glute last night. No pain what so ever today. I guess all my pain was from pinning in new areas. My last cycle I used only flutes so I guess they got broke in. I'm really happy to wake up without so much pain. Ill prob rotate glutes and maybe try shoulders again.


----------



## wrees (Feb 11, 2014)

Right now I am only taking 5mg tamox. I have some letro on hand but that's the only AI I have right now...not sure if I wanna start it or just try continuing without it.


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 11, 2014)

wrees said:


> Right now I am only taking 5mg tamox. I have some letro on hand but that's the only AI I have right now...not sure if I wanna start it or just try continuing without it.



Letro Is pretty serious shit.  If that's What you used before then I'm not surprised you had joint issues.   In the future adex or aromasin would be better choices.  Good luck.


----------



## wrees (Feb 11, 2014)

frizzlefry said:


> Letro Is pretty serious shit.  If that's What you used before then I'm not surprised you had joint issues.   In the future adex or aromasin would be better choices.  Good luck.



Thanks bro, I've been thinkin about using the letro at a very low dose every other day or something like that. As soon as I can I'm going to order some aromasin.


----------



## wrees (Feb 15, 2014)

Not using letro...fuck that. I'm am going to run the hcg during the last half of the cycle at 250iu 2x week. I think I will just take 5mg of tamox every other day for now. We will see how it goes. I have the letro on hand if I have any problems. Gym has been good, diet good, libido great. 
I've been right around 190lbs.
Started using a Arnold style volume program.


----------



## kubes (Feb 16, 2014)

wrees said:


> Not using letro...fuck that. I'm am going to run the hcg during the last half of the cycle at 250iu 2x week. I think I will just take 5mg of tamox every other day for now. We will see how it goes. I have the letro on hand if I have any problems. Gym has been good, diet good, libido great.
> I've been right around 190lbs.
> Started using a Arnold style volume program.




Why not just get aromasin or Adex? You are probably going to need an AI with the hcg anyway


----------



## wrees (Feb 17, 2014)

jim230027 said:


> Why not just get aromasin or Adex? You are probably going to need an AI with the hcg anyway



Yep, going to order some tomorrow. Ill start it when it gets here.


----------



## wrees (Feb 17, 2014)

Pre Cycle Pics


----------



## wrees (Feb 17, 2014)

.


----------



## wrees (Feb 20, 2014)

Well ill have my aromasin by Friday. Planning on running a pretty low dose. I also have some test prop coming to run at the end of my cycle. Ive read that it's common to run the test prop at the start of a cycle in order to get things going. With that in mind I was wondering if I could still use some when it comes in (3 more days) in an attempt to speed things up. I imagine at this point it wouldn't be a good idea since I'm a few weeks in. Input would be appreciated. 

I've been doing the pins every day. Shoulders and glutes have been dealing with it ok but I guess my quads arnt use to it yet cause they get the sorest of all.

So far libido is up slightly, muscles feeling a little more pumped maybe but not much difference yet.


----------



## wrees (Feb 21, 2014)

.


----------



## wrees (Feb 24, 2014)

191 lbs, doing ok, starting some aromasin today


----------



## wrees (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm taking 12.5mg of aromasin everyday. Still pinning everyday. Going good so far. Vascularity has increased quite a bit. Recovery has improved. Libido is slightly up. I think I'm still getting my estro levels in check. I had a little acne flare up a couple days before i started the aromasin. I guess I'm in the magic week now...we shall see.


----------



## wrees (Mar 5, 2014)

So things are progressing well. Still just running the 600mg test e per week, pinning everyday. Taking 12.5mg of Aromasin daily. Eating good but always working on that... Gym has been pretty good...seems to get a little better each day. This is my 5th week so things should really be picking up this week. As far as this workout program... I've pretty much always done the typical one major muscle group per day routine...so this "Arnold" style program is a first for me. Right now I'm basically doing a modified and simplified version of what I originally posted. I basically have two different lift days...day one I do legs and arms, and shoulders. Then day 2 I do chest and back. I rotate day one and two and usually take a Saturday and/or Sunday off. I'm really not sure how I feel about this program yet...I'm hitting it pretty hard but I am getting almost zero sorness. When I say hitting it hard I mean I'm doing like 6 sets of everything...usually the first 3 sets being warmup sets but still increasing difficulty and the last 3 being work sets. I'm keeping my squats around 225 for 10-15 reps for my 3 work sets...I've ventured up to 275x6 or so but I just don't like doing less than 10-12 reps on anything. My bench is pretty beast, I warm up for 3 sets then do 225x10-12reps for my last 3 sets. I do weighted pull-ups with 50lbs of chains...15reps x3 then I loose the chains and do 3 more sets to failure. These are not the only exercises I do...they are just the highlights I guess..haha. But anyways I just don't know....does my lack of sorness mean no growth..? Or am I just recovering that fast..? I have a pretty extreme history of physical fitness and I know I recover faster than the average person...but damn I'm doing major groups every other day and almost zero soreness...except for maybe a little when I stretch the next morning. Not sure what to do...I think I will stick it out and try adding more into the mix. I've only had a slight weight gain since I've started...at the start I was bouncing between 185-190. Now I'm between about 190-194. As far as the test goes I have had a significant increase in vascularity, libido, and I guess recovery as well. I don't feel like I've had much strength gain yet. I'm ready to put on some mass dammit. I get sick of seeing dudes that weigh 250 who can't touch my abilities in the gym...but there I am looking skinny still haha. Some dude started talking to me the other day and I mentioned I was stuck around 190lbs...he looked at me suprised as hell and was like..190?? Dude I weigh 190 and your way bigger than me. I guess it's the low bodyfat. I'm a lean machine but ready for some more quality mass. I still have a long ways to go (7 weeks) so I'm not getting frustrated yet...but lets just say if this damn test only cycle doesn't get me over 200lbs, I will be running a much more extreme cycle down the road. I am going to start some hcg as soon as I can get some damn bacwater. Nuts really haven't changed much but I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## wrees (Mar 6, 2014)

So I figured since in not allowed to post any feedback in the feedback forums...ill just post it in my log. I ordered some shit from a source on here back in January. I didn't receive my product and I didn't get a response to multiple emails. After posting feedback in the feedback forum I was attacked by all the minions in the forum and told it was somehow my fault the sponsor failed to send me my product. It was only after talking to a moderator that the sponsor even emailed me back. The sponsor then claimed it was my fault for not emailing him about it "for a long time". (Which is bs because I have all the emails I sent with no replies) So then the sponsor still didn't have the product I had ordered so I requested a refund. Never heard anything so I emailed a week later and was told the refund had already been sent. Well no refund has come. All the feedback was deleted from his forum as if negitive feedback is not welcome in the feedback forum. But it's all good..it didn't take long to figure out how this site operates. Several of the sponsors on this site i oredered from are overpriced and it took at least a month to get the product. Then I tried the domestic source and never received the product or a refund. Strangely enough I did meet a much better source who emails me back within hours and my products have come within 7 days..everytime. That's how business is done. Anyhow, pretty disappointed and I'm sure this post is somehow "not allowed" lol at least I was Very nIce and aVoIded tellIng the sponsors Very own name.


----------



## wrees (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm at about 196lbs. I cut back the aromasin to 12.5mg E3.5days. The daily dose was way to much and crashed my estro. I'm hoping things are good at this lower dose.


----------



## wrees (Mar 31, 2014)

Almost there...at about 197-199lbs. will be over 200 soon. Feeling great. Current gear: 600mg test e per week, 12.5mg aromasin E3.5D, 250iu HCG E3.5D. Soon I will switch to 600mg test prop per week, will stack tren ace @ 75mg daily, will have prami on hand. Prob will start the prami after the first week of tren. Might up aromasin dose to 12.5mg EOD if I feel it's needed.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Wrees did u post pics? Or im not seeing them on this pad.. How long total for latest cycle. Thks.


----------



## wrees (Apr 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wrees did u post pics? Or im not seeing them on this pad.. How long total for latest cycle. Thks.



I started Feb.1st and im running 15weeks. There are a couple pics on this thread from when I started this cycle. I have a back shot ill post but I got some bad sunburn a few days ago. I'm right at 200lbs now.


----------



## wrees (Apr 3, 2014)

I've decided I'm going to go ahead and run it. I think I'll keep my test @ 600mg/week and ill prob run 50-75mg of tren ace ED. I'm still running 250iu HCG E3.5D and I upped my aromasin to 12.5mg EOD.


----------



## wrees (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh I will also have Prami since I'm running tren. I had a little issue on my first cycle with deca so ill prob run the Prami to be safe.


----------



## wrees (Apr 7, 2014)

Day 3 on the tren, feeling it already for sure


----------



## wrees (Apr 8, 2014)

Well since this thread is labeled "test e only cycle" I think I'm going to stop updating. If you look back basically I started a test e only cycle and didn't plan to run tren. The test e alone was just not doing enough and not worth it so I added tren. I started the cycle at about 187-190lbs, I'm currently at 203lbs and have been on the tren for about 4 days. I felt the tren ace within the first 3 days. I'll prob start a new thread with before and after pics. Current gear: 600mg test e per week(about to switch to test prop), 525mg tren ace per week, 250iu HCG E3.5D, 12.5mg aromasin EOD, vitamin B6(to help with prolactin till I get prami) .


----------



## wrees (Apr 17, 2014)

Couldn't get any prami or bromo so I stopped running the tren. Going to finish out my test. The tren is pretty good, had a good strength increase. At about 205lbs. Had some good lifts for my standards. Incline pressed 275lbs/2sets/6reps...that was after warmup sets with 135/185/225/250. Been doing seated curls with 65/70lb dumbbells...pretty good for me. Heaviest squats I've been doing was 315lbs. I did 6-8 rep sets started at 135/225/250/275/315. If I could just get my calves and quads to grow a little more I would like to try to compete. Never have before but I looked at the winners from the comp I would like to try and I think I could compete with a more work. I'm pretty much ready for this cycle to be over, I want to see how much of my gains I can keep.


----------

